# Still getting em'!



## Rick Acker

We managed to get 16 birds in 3 days this past weekend between the 2 of us! Pretty good considering how late it is...The Rooster to hen ratio(Unlike the Randy ratio) is still pretty good in my area! We had some sloughs were it was 50/50...Looks like we'll be going strong til January! Don't miss out!


----------



## taddy1340

Rick,

Sounds like you had a good weekend. I managed to get a few myself, south of Oriska. It was only my second time out since moving to ND. I have 2 young labs and it is great to see them work the birds.

Vikes fan, huh? Not here...Go Pack! What can I say, I was born a cheesehead and married into season tickets.

I am new to this site and love it. I enjoy your posts. I also see you are in GF. The Air Force brought me here and I don't ever want to leave. As testimony to that, my wife and I bought 80 acres and plan on returning to ND once I retire. Anyway, good job on the pheasants. This was my last week out since my wife is due anyday now. I was pushing it being gone all day Saturday. Take care

Taddy


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

taddy1340 said:


> Vikes fan, huh? Not here...Go Pack! What can I say, I was born a cheesehead and *married into season tickets.*


You have NO IDEA how jealous I am!


----------



## taddy1340

Remmi -

Not a bad deal, huh? I went home for the Pack - Cowboys game and sat 9 rows up in the south end zone. It was awesome! No matter what team someone likes, they all appreciate Lambeau! It is a great experience all true football fans should experience.

This past September I hooked up my coworker's parents w/ tickets for FACE VALUE in those same endzone seats! His dad, about 70, almost had a heart attack when we was surprised with the tix. It was his dream to go to a Pack game. Of coures the Packers had to lose...to the Bear no less!

tad


----------



## Rick Acker

Why can't Madison have a pro football team? Because then Green Bay might want one...Go Vikes...I got a box of Federal Premium #4's on this game!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Tad,
I went to the season opener about 4-5 years ago at Lambeau. My mom, dad, sis and I got to the stadium about 7:45 (for a Noon game) and there was a line around the stadium of cars waiting to park in the parking lot. We found somewhere else to park and walked over to a bar across from the stadium and we got the last table in the place at 8:15 AM.

They played the Raiders and won with a Favre TD pass to the back up tight end Jeff Thomason with 17 seconds left to win the game! We went to Fuzzy Thurstan's bar afterwards! Simply Awesome Experience!!!!!!


----------



## taddy1340

Remmi,

I need the Pack to win! Otherwise I owe Acker a box of shells...he wouldn't even give me any points in the Metrodome. Favre is 3-9 there. Not too much faith in his team!

I remember that Raider game. I watched it in my Dorm Room at Hickam AFB in Hawaii. I went nuts and of course celebrated with few cold ones. But, they ended up missing the playoffs that year.

Viqueens blow!!!

Tad


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

taddy1340 said:


> Viqueens blow!!!


 :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## Mud15

at least we have a pro football team... :lol:


----------



## taddy1340

I don't know if choking in 4 Super Bowls in a decade constitutes a pro team...maybe Pop Warner...

I would take 3 of 4 Super Wins any day! Go Pack

It's all just in fun :beer:


----------



## jamartinmg2

Having been a Vikes fan all my life, I gotta say they are sometimes tough to watch. If they happen to win out the rest of their games and clinch the NFC North title, they will redeem themselves somewhat in my eyes. However, I gotta say that my if my grandmother was still alive.... bless her soul, she could probably burn the Viking defense for 100 yards rushing. Then there is the time management issue. The Vikes always seem to be down to 1 lousy timeout within 2 minutes of the half or the end of the game. If Tice could keep that *%@^ing red flag in his pocket for 5 minutes they might even have 2 timeouts left in these situations. Even if they make the playoffs... NFC North champ, or wildcard, I can't see them making it past the first playoff game unless they can completely turn things around in their final 3 games and play exceptionally well. Wishful thinking on my part. :bart:


----------



## njsimonson

My question is...after suffering through the Ron Zook era at the University of Florida, why do the Vikings keep Tice around? His record is what 20-19 or something along those lines? Zook was 20-13 and his butt got canned. Why should a pro team tolerate a sub-par coach.

And I do believe that many of the Vikings shortcomings can be placed squarely on Tice. Seriously, that interception Moss threw on Sunday...what was the coaching staff thinking?!? Time to ditch the sub-par staff and get back into the competition. Sometimes I wish Red WOULD move the team, so I could find a new team to cheer for. In the cheering contract I signed at birth, there's a move-out-of-state clause that lets me choose a new team to cheer for if the Vikes leave MN. (GO BROWNS...aww crap! )


----------



## djleye

They are runninga bargain basement team just like the Twins. They will always be competitive but they will not do any playoff damage until they unleash the big bucks for the big names. The T-Wolves have done so and look where they are. They should be competitive in the playoffs for a few years anyway because they are willing to get the big names and pay the big bucks, whereas the Vikings scrimp and save for a lot of positions(I know that they have some great players but not across the board they don't), including the coaching staff!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

djleye, I think you are right. The vikes already have a couple of big name players, so all they need to do is open the purse strings and get a couple more top players.

If you all remember, the Pack sucked and could attract ZERO good players until Reggie White headed for Cheese Country. Once that happened, other good players started to _consider_ going to GB. Personally, I hope the Vikes are always cheapskates!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taddy1340

Look what I started! Actually Acker started it with the wager! The Vikes have had some good teams, but I feel there biggest detriment is the owner. The cloud of uncertainty seems to be around each year in Minnesota. Anyway good luck to all. If there is one thing I can't stand though, it is when Culpepper does that roll thing with his arms. It drives me insane! Especially after he came back from 17 down in the 4th against the Pack. 

Is anyone headin' out for the roosters this weekend. My wife is about to calve anytime!

tad


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I hate that "roll" thing as well. I literally scream at the TV when he is doing it!

I am going out for roosters this weekend. I was invited to Mott, but just got a call from a guy that wants to go to Linton. My dog may get more out of a trip to Linton to actually "hunt" for them.



> Is anyone headin' out for the roosters this weekend. My wife is about to calve anytime!


What is your wifes email address? I need to send her this URL ! :jammin:


----------



## mallardhunter

I plan on going out this weekend too, hopefully I can get some. Last week they were kind of wild and got up out too far in front of me. Hopefully they settled down.


----------



## taddy1340

Remmi,

My wife is great...she would approve! In her words last night..."I want to s**t this baby out now!"

tad


----------



## Dick Monson

Remmi, skip Mott. A group of hard core pheasant hunters just came back and said it was the worst ever. And these guys know pheasant hunting.


----------



## Rick Acker

Prediction...Not only will the Fudge Packers lose to the Vikes X-mas Eve, they will lose their season ending game at Chicago! Don't worry Pack fans, they will limp into the playoffs at 9-7! Farve's wife is pretty Hot though!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

The PACK will be Lambeau-Leaping their way into the NFC championship game :beer: ...........only to get destroyed by the Eagles once more! :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W

The Packers are more likely to loose on Sunday against Jacksonville than agaist the Bears.Especially with Urlacher out the rest of the year.He was a one man wrecking crew 2 weeks ago.

Vikes will win their last 3 games...wind up tie with GB and get the division championship based on tie-breakers.

GB and Carolina will be wild cards.


----------



## taddy1340

You heard it here...the Packers will not lose another game...including the Super Bowl! (Must have been the paint chips I ate as a child)

tad


----------



## njsimonson

> only to get destroyed by the Eagles once more!


Because the Eagles have such a proven track record in that game, right?


----------



## Shu

time to bring back the AFRO (America's Finest Receivers)


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

njsimonson said:


> because the Eagles have such a proven track record in that game, right?


What are you talking about? Didn't the Pack beat them last year in the playoffs? I watched until the last 30 seconds or so.....and they were up. :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## njsimonson

Well, maybe this year the Eagles can get over the hump of the NFC Championship game, having TO and all. But, four seems to be the magic curse number in the NFL.


----------



## taddy1340

The phrase that causes every Packer fan to cry...

4th and 26 :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

taddy1340 said:


> The phrase that causes every Packer fan to cry...
> 
> 4th and 26 :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked:


It still makes me sick to my stomach. I was actually in the Minneapolis airport during that game and I ran to my terminal and asked to be put on a later flight so I could watch the rest of the game in Friday's.


----------



## KEN W

Cry?????how about the Cardinals scoring on the last play to give the Packers the playoff birth.

The Packers instilled hate amongst us Vikings fans when they rubbed salt into the wounds by bringing the guy who caught the touchdown pass to the playoff game. uke:

Some one on another site asked ..."who would Vikings fans route for if the Vikes ever moved to another city"....I guarantee the dislike for the cheesheads goes too deep to cheer for them ever again.


----------



## taddy1340

Ken

This white country boy can't dance...but I sure tried after that touchdown pass for the Cards! I laughed so hard!!!! Vikes suck! :lol:

The Packer fans used to dislike Bear fans the most, but since they went down the crapper, Vike fans have taken over as most hated!

Good luck this weekend...you should win in Detroit...


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> I hate that "roll" thing as well. I literally scream at the TV when he is doing it


 :rollin: You mean this? :rollin:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Goldy,

MAKE HIM STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taddy1340

I tried to punch Daunte through my PC screen! I can't take it!!!!!!!! :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## Goldy's Pal




----------



## Ref

I thought this thread started out about pheasant hunting!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

OK, OK, I'll say it first.

The vikes one...........lucky bastards!
The pack sucked!

Damnit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taddy1340

Remmi,

I feel the pain, but guess what, the Packers still clinched a playoff birth!

However, with that defense, they won't go too far 

tad


----------



## jamartinmg2

Anyone hear how the Packer's receiver, Ferguson is? Holly mother of God, he got hammered! I hope he is doing ok.... what a cheap shot. :-?


----------



## taddy1340

As far as I know, they haven't updated yet...


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

HERE IT IS!

Update On Robert Ferguson

posted 12/19/2004

Robert Ferguson

Green Bay Packers wide receiver Robert Ferguson suffered a sprained neck with 4:41 remaining in Sunday's game vs. Jacksonville. He will be kept at Bellin Hospital in Green Bay overnight for observation and further evaluation.

Ferguson has movement and sensation in all four of his extremities and is resting comfortably, according to Packers head trainer Pepper Burruss.

An evaluation will be made throughout this week by the team's medical staff relative to Ferguson's availability for Friday's game at Minnesota.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

This hit was worse than any helmet to helmet because of intent. I know that helmet to helmet is more violent, but these guys have been taught to put your helmet on the football. Most times the ball is in the air and you lead with your head for the ball and hit them in the shoulder/head area on passes across the middle. Now, a closeline.....that is pretty well thought out! He should get a huge fine and suspension to make an example of that action!


----------



## taddy1340

Couldn't agree more Remmi!

tad


----------



## jamartinmg2

Well, I'm glad to hear that it sounds like he won't suffer any kind of permanent damage! A hefty fine and suspension would be warranted big time... I gotta think we will hear from the commissioner on this one sometime today.


----------

